# Want to install Satellite



## inneed (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an 06 Passat with the Basic equip.. I am about to upgrade to a newer stereo (touch screen). It will let me upload 40 gig. from my Ipod.
However, I have a Sirius subscription and would like to hook that up. My car does not have an AUX in the console, it doesn't have one in the radio now, nor does it come with an aux in the new one.
The "satellite" mode is on the radio, but it is not hooked up since it is an upgrade (neither is the NAV system).
Is there any way for me to still get the satellite without purchasing aftermarkets?


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Want to install Satellite (inneed)*

what is the upgraded radio?
Your best bet is to email the guys over at TSS Radio, they will stear you in the right direction


----------



## inneed (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Want to install Satellite (robhurlburt)*

I'll explain in another thread. I think I am just going to forego the satellite, and hook it up at home instead.


----------

